# Honda Hydrostatic Fluid $$$



## Lobbyu (Oct 27, 2020)

Anyone ever tried a substitute Hydrostatic fluid for the pricey Honda brand. Don't want to contaminate the tranny, but trying to get an unbiased opinion other than the dealership statement, " never use a substitute".


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Lobbyu said:


> Anyone ever tried a substitute Hydrostatic fluid for the pricey Honda brand. Don't want to contaminate the tranny, but trying to get an unbiased opinion other than the dealership statement, " never use a substitute".


You can use the search box. I saw one member while doing some research that claimed to be an oil expert explain that synthetic 5w-30 will work just as well or better. i think he siad he changed out the oil in his blower 2 years now and they still worked fine.

I understand the cost. A hydo oil change ( if the hydro is acting up due to debris, dirt etc ) takes 2 bottles of that gold at $8 a pop here,. A quart of Kirkland brand synthetic is about $2.50 when it is on sale. I buy cases of that stuff.

So far I have been a chicken to try it on any machine. Switching out one of those trannies is a MAJOR pita. 

Maybe search hydrostatic transmission fluid change or something and you'll find that members' posts . He said he researched the makeup of the hydro oil and said synthetic oil was the same.
Too much of a gamble for me. Would like to hear from a real pro or wait for long time results. I may try it on an old crappy Honda 624 that I dont care about and not worth selling.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

The cost of Hydrostatic transmission fluid here in Canada was $25.15 per liter at the Honda dealership. Still for all that is needed and it never needs changed under normal circumstances, I am still unwilling to take the chance on a substitute.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> synthetic 5w-30


The SST transaxle on the HSS blowers uses synthetic 5w-30.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> The SST transaxle on the HSS blowers uses synthetic 5w-30.


Good point. I believe I used the $25 a liter oil in the HS828 transmission.


----------

